# Microcurrent and non-surgical bunion



## triodefan (Jan 13, 2014)

I am new to this forum and I would like to share the following Youtube video with you on how microcurrent is used to perform non-surgical bunion correction. Check out other videos from Milly as well especially her recent demonstration in Chicago for the American Association of Physical Therapists. 

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0RG3AlhqxV8[/ame]

BTW, Milly will be here in Los Angeles on Feb 1, 2014. She will demonstrate with attendees on various ailments. 

Disclaimer: I am not an employee or financially affiliated with Milly.


----------

